# drone for running bait



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

Apologies in advance if this has already been answered, but I couldn't find it if it had.

Can you used a drone to run bait out for surf fishing?

Looking at various options, including this: https://www.amazon.com/Top-Race-Lau...&qid=1514731247&sr=1-5&keywords=fishing+drone

I seem to remember a regulation prohibiting the use of RC boats to run bait but I cannot find anything in the TPW regs on it.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

Talked to TPW in Austin, who also consulted with their legal counsel and their federal (USFW) counterpart on this issue. The answer I was told is: yes, you can so long as all you are doing is running a bait out. Cannot use them to locate fish, attempt to move a fish (or pod) your way (harassment), or take a fish with a drone. 

Anybody have any drone recommendations? Would need to be able to lift 2lbs I would think.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

There was a guy on here not long ago showing his off. Not sure what kind he had but there's a bunch of them out there. https://www.quadh2o.com/hexh2o/hexh2o-kit/
There's one, like most things, it's all in how much you want to spend.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

That thing only works to 180ft, not nearly enough


----------



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes - there are a kajillon drones out there. It would need to go at least 300-500 yards (probably need an independent RC for that - as opposed to a smartphone). Would also need a payload capacity to add a payload unit. Headless and automatic return capabilities would be helpful as well.

I have now exhausted all I know about drones. Looks like lots of research ahead.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm just curious what your trying to catch 300yds to 500yds out. 90% of the fish in the surf are within casting distance from the beach. About the only thing out that far are big sharks, and it's gonna take more then 2lbs of weight to hold a big shark bait that far out, not to mention just the bait is gonna weigh between 5lbs and 20lbs. For what it would cost to get a drone to haul that much weight you can buy a jetski to run your baits out.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Guys - these drones are available locally and have had some great success with them. They have been purposely built for surf fishing taking maximum lift, the ability to land easily on uneven surfaces and bait release into consideration. Thousands of these drones are currently in operation around the world and have proven themselves time and again. The problem with casting from shore is that you`re limited to casting small baits so, either you need to get a kayak or a jet ski (both requiring loads of effort) - considering the ease of use of a drone its a no brainer especially this time of the year when you don't want to get in the water. The other really cool benefit is that you can drop baits by yourself, no assistance from anyone is needed. This drone can drop 3.5lbs easily up to 1600yrds. I have one more unit in stock at last years special pricing which is $1100 excl shipping - send me a pm and i`ll send you a coupon which will allow you to order it online at the hugely discounted rate.

Goto www.fightdafish.com or check us out on FB or Instagram @fightthefish

See some of the baits we have dropped and decide for yourself. Please reach out to me if you need any additional information!


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

I had a DJI 4 and was delivering a bottle of water to my fishing buddy. The bottle was hanging about 2 feet below the drone. When I stopped the drone to lower it the bottle started swinging back and forth. It caused the drone to start going crazy. Yep it fell in the water. Smoked it. Totally a loss. 
I just got a splash drone by swell pro. It's water proof and has a 4 k camera and a drop release. Because it will lift about 2 lbs and floats I think it's a great machine for fishing.
I've had 3 DJI and 1 splash drone. You can get an older DJI pretty reasonable on craigslist.
Also put a polarizing filter on to get the best result when flying over water. 
Good Luck


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

graynor said:


> I had a DJI 4 and was delivering a bottle of water to my fishing buddy. The bottle was hanging about 2 feet below the drone. When I stopped the drone to lower it the bottle started swinging back and forth. It caused the drone to start going crazy. Yep it fell in the water. Smoked it. Totally a loss.
> I just got a splash drone by swell pro. It's water proof and has a 4 k camera and a drop release. Because it will lift about 2 lbs and floats I think it's a great machine for fishing.
> I've had 3 DJI and 1 splash drone. You can get an older DJI pretty reasonable on craigslist.
> Also put a polarizing filter on to get the best result when flying over water.
> Good Luck


Be careful with the Splash Drones - there are many unbiased reviews all over the internet with regards to how waterproof they really are (or aren't). I have first hand experience with them too unfortunately.

If you`re going for a DJI there`s company who`s designed a bait release mechanism for it, works pretty well. Its called a Gannet Bait Release system.


----------



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I'm just curious what your trying to catch 300yds to 500yds out. 90% of the fish in the surf are within casting distance from the beach. About the only thing out that far are big sharks, and it's gonna take more then 2lbs of weight to hold a big shark bait that far out, not to mention just the bait is gonna weigh between 5lbs and 20lbs. For what it would cost to get a drone to haul that much weight you can buy a jetski to run your baits out.


Good points. My interest arises from: (1) dealing with an elbow issue that makes distance casting difficult and painful at times, (2) not having a high degree of confidence in my distance casting anyway, as I am relatively new to surf fishing (at least on a serious level). I threw the 300 yard number out because I thought it would be a good default range, recognizing that (other than large sharks) target species would be much closer in. Make sense?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

murraycamp said:


> Good points. My interest arises from: (1) dealing with an elbow issue that makes distance casting difficult and painful at times, (2) not having a high degree of confidence in my distance casting anyway, as I am relatively new to surf fishing (at least on a serious level). I threw the 300 yard number out because I thought it would be a good default range, recognizing that (other than large sharks) target species would be much closer in. Make sense?


 I can relate to that. I've torn both rotator cuffs, have carpal tunnel in both hands, have tendinitis in both elbows, and nerve damage in my right arm between my elbow and wrist, so casting isn't my strong suit.
There are a lot more important things to surf fishing, than how far you can cast.
Things like bait placement, using the right rods and reels, using the right hooks, leaders, and weights, using the right baits and knowing how to rig them and when to use them, learning the habits of the fish, understanding tides, reading the water, and choosing locations are all more important than casting.
Just search through my posts on here, I've discussed all these things in great detail with pictures and drawings to help people understand what it takes to be more successful in surf fishing.


----------



## murraycamp (Nov 17, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I can relate to that. I've torn both rotator cuffs, have carpal tunnel in both hands, have tendinitis in both elbows, and nerve damage in my right arm between my elbow and wrist, so casting isn't my strong suit.
> There are a lot more important things to surf fishing, than how far you can cast.
> Things like bait placement, using the right rods and reels, using the right hooks, leaders, and weights, using the right baits and knowing how to rig them and when to use them, learning the habits of the fish, understanding tides, reading the water, and choosing locations are all more important than casting.
> Just search through my posts on here, I've discussed all these things in great detail with pictures and drawings to help people understand what it takes to be more successful in surf fishing.


I hear you. I have been reading your posts and have learned a lot. I may hit you up with questions. Thanks!


----------



## rjvalenz (Oct 23, 2016)

I drone bait out all the time.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806785872829659


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

If you still want a drone to throw ur bait... 3DR Solo will do the job for under $200. It carries 2 lbs and has the home function. Check the other thread about drones.

Use a bent clotheshanger as the dropping mechanism. Plenty utube on this.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2294370&share_fid=13337&share_type=t


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

eliris said:


> If you still want a drone to throw ur bait... 3DR Solo will do the job for under $200. It carries 2 lbs and has the home function. Check the other thread about drones.
> 
> Use a bent clotheshanger as the dropping mechanism. Plenty utube on this.
> 
> http://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...hare_tid=2294370&share_fid=13337&share_type=t


got a link?


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

gotmuddy said:


> got a link?


I pasted the link... Just click on the title.

Anyhoo... Search the forum for "Drone for dropping baits"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I used a 3d printer to build a release and hooked it up under a quad copter I had. just used a servo and a second remote. Worked really good on my last trip, planning on making a few adjustments for the next trip.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

The DJI 4 can be retrofitted to do this pretty easily. I have a buddy who uses his to run baits out from the beach. The drone can handle your typical casted Bull Red/Shark payload. 

-SA


----------

